# Be carful bidding on ebay.



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 21, 2013)

I was just on ebay and tried to bid $400 on a ps4 game system with 10 min left. I accidentally bid $4,000. It went for almost $700 with shipping. Now I'm stuck with it. I haven't played a video game in years.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 21, 2013)

Well it looks like youll be playing some now!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Nov 21, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I was just on ebay and tried to bid $400 on a ps4 game system with 10 min left. I accidentally bid $4,000. It went for almost $700 with shipping. Now I'm stuck with it. I haven't played a video game in years.



Why bid on a game console if you don't play games?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 21, 2013)

Sweet!
Video Games Rule!
I haven't played in years either. 
You shoulda waited for the new XBox though!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 21, 2013)

ebay does allow for mistakes, just talk to their dispute dept and let them know what happened, They may cancel this transaction. Tell them you where confused by this new fangled thing called the internet.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 21, 2013)

I've had a similar experience, I sent the seller an email, and backed out of the transaction, I guess you may lose a few feedback points, but hey you can buy a new knife


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 21, 2013)

Yep, I'd talk to the seller first, and ebay, if necessary. The seller might be cool. I'd take a negative feedback for $300. You could always explain it.

If this happened to me, I would immediately send a note to the seller that it was a mistake. I think sellers can cancel a bid that is a mistake. If it went for 700, someone else bid 690 or whatever, and the seller can give them a second chance offer. (You might have actually helped the seller get this price.)

(And if your ebay name is "ChucktheButcher", that might have some intimidation power!)


----------



## Brad Gibson (Nov 21, 2013)

the ebay is a dangerous place


----------



## toddnmd (Nov 21, 2013)

On second thought, I'd like to help you out, Chuck.

I'll pay you $300, then come over and choose a knife out of your collection.

For $700, I'll take two. 

You get your PS4, and should get positive feedback!


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 26, 2013)

or....you could get some good games and have fun.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 26, 2013)

I actually got an email from the seller the next day stating "congrats on purchasing this item at such a great price. Unfortunately do to the item no longer being available I have to cancel the order. I am working on refunding the money." Sounds sketchy but the money was refunded. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## Twistington (Nov 26, 2013)

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I actually got an email from the seller the next day stating "congrats on purchasing this item at such a great price. Unfortunately do to the item no longer being available I have to cancel the order. I am working on refunding the money." Sounds sketchy but the money was refunded. Guess I lucked out.



That was DAMN lucky!






_Guess this is how you feel now?_


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 26, 2013)

Also, set your bidding to a certain max. I would have had a stroke if that actually happened.


----------



## panda (Nov 27, 2013)

why did you bid on it in the first place? forget consoles, buy another knife!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 27, 2013)

I meant to bid $390 but accidentally bid $3,900. I would pay $390 for one. They do a lot besides video games.


----------



## Crothcipt (Nov 27, 2013)

for what you get, a computer is much better.


----------



## kannamaster (Nov 28, 2013)

I came to this thread because I use Ebay often to sell, buy and gauge the value of things and I wondered if this thread outlined an issue with Ebay. There are things I could gripe about regarding Ebay but in this case I think the title of this thread is misleading. I think it should be something more like "Don't do what I did (on Ebay)". Obviously Ebay is not at fault here, or did I miss something?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 28, 2013)

NO it is not their fault but still you have to be careful that you don't accidentally put in the wrong amount because you can screw your self over. Saying be careful doesn't imply that it is some one else's fault. If I said "screw ebay they ripped me off" I could see where you are coming from. I am blind in one eye and after 14 hour shift placed this bid at 2 am. If I was more "careful" that wouldn't have happened.


----------



## kannamaster (Nov 29, 2013)

I think we are basically on the same page here. I'm just glad it all turned out well for you! I have dealt with Ebay customer service on a couple of occasions regarding bidding and payment mistakes (one for 3 grand owed to me) and they were really quite helpful.


----------

